# Ζοι σε μας



## Kerkyraia

Just wanted to make sure I'm not making a faux pas... believe this is the correct thing to say after saying Συλλυπητήρια ; sylipitiria to relatives when someone has died?


----------



## MissBehave

Yes, that's the standard word used in Greek to express one's condolences.


----------



## winegrower

I think the proper thing to say, after expressing your condolences, is ζωή σε *σας *(at least where I live) unless you're a member of the family. Of course there are many local variants for such expressions. Another common expression is: να ζήσετε να τον/την θυμόσαστε.


----------



## shawnee

Yes, «ζωή σε σας» is how I've heard it, though it is not an expression I use. I'm not sure why. I think it sounds a touch crude. Perhaps the natives could tell us more about its usage.


----------



## Kerkyraia

yes zoi se sas sounds more polite but i think i assumed se mas would mean wishing life to *everyone*?


----------



## apmoy70

«ζωή σε σας» is the norm and it is not at all considered crude (or rude). And as winegrower says the «να ζήσετε να τον/την θυμάστε» is also very popular.


----------



## Kerkyraia

apmoy70 said:


> «ζωή σε σας» is the norm and it is not at all considered crude (or rude). And as winegrower says the «να ζήσετε να τον/την θυμάστε» is also very popular.


 
I like that better, and will use it in future.


----------



## MissBehave

Ιt all depends on the degree of intimacy you have towards the person (or people) your are extending the condolences... Saying "Ζωή σε σας/μας" gets a little too intimate, even chummy. I think it's best to stick with just "Tα συλλυπητήριά μου", or even better "Τα συλλυπητήριά μου στην οικογενειά σας" if that is appropriate.


----------

